# Another "eating" mishap



## Kohanagold (Nov 5, 2008)

Now that its over though, and the panic has subsided, here is what happened here last week.

Saturday, my mom cleaned out the freezer. We had some old unbaked cinnamon rolls in there that were horrible risers so my mom threw them in the trash to make room for the fruit that will be ready soon. I went to work and they decided to go into town to run some arrands. When they got home, the garbage container was tipped over. So, my mom was cleaning it up and noticed an empty ziploc bag (that did have raw cinnamon rolls inside). She called me at work to ask what would happen if a dog ate them raw. The only thing that was really not good was the yeast. We didn't know which dog ate them, at that point, so we opted for the wait and see approach.

I got home at 11 and Paige seemed not her normal self. I had a gut feeling that it was her that ate them, at that point. I took her home and in my panic, gave her a gasX pill. I was starting to get very scared, and I tend to worry about bloat a lot normally, but thought this would surely give her a case of bloat. At 3 am, she woke me up to go outside and I felt her tummy and it wasn't hard. At 4 am, she woke me again to go outside. Both times she had diahhrea but we came in at 4 and went back to bed. At 8, she was sleeping in her crate and I went to get her up so I could go to work, and she couldn't walk. She was dragging her hind end and dragging her feet with every step. 

I was scheduled to open and there was nobody I could call, so I went to work, got things to where I could leave them and had the lockup person switch me shifts so I could go home, call the vet, and possibly take her in.... on a Sunday, of course. 

I got home, and the vet wasn't too concerned. She wasn't throwing up. By the time the vet was available to see her, she had walked a tiny bit (to go poop), but wasn't walking normally. I thought "maybe her bottom hurts" and put vaseline on it, and that seemed to help. I put a leash on her and got her to walk around a bit, and that helped too. I also went and bought some low sodium chicken broth and made her soup, so she wouldn't be dehydrated. 

Turns out the walking problem was a sore bottom and upset tummy, and our disaster with the frozen cinnamon rolls turned out okay. But of course all the while, I'm fretting about my dog and how all of a sudden, she cant walk. Poor girl probably had the worst tummy ache of her life!


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

How scarey! I am glad she is OK now !!!


----------



## honeysmum (Dec 4, 2007)

So pleased that Paige has recovered she must have had such a painful tummy poor thing, but that must have been so frightening for you.

I worry about bloat all the time as Jade had a 4 hour surgery for it last year when she was 10.


----------



## Olddog (Mar 24, 2009)

Good to hear she is ok. A few good doses of the squirts can be enough to make even us walk a little funny or not even want to get up at all :yuck:. None the less though, a happy ending.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

how scary! Glad to hear she's okay!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I am glad that she is ok. It had to be uncomfortable for her.


----------



## Bender (Dec 30, 2008)

Scary stuff! Next time YOU should eat the rolls, even if they didn't rise well... poor girlie!

Glad to hear she's ok though.

Lana


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

I would have been scared too! Glad that everything is okay now.


----------



## Kohanagold (Nov 5, 2008)

Thank you all for the well wishes. I cant imagine how much her tummy must have hurt! 

LOL Lana... yes, or at least bake them first! I'm sure she was thinking "these are too yummy to throw away". 

Monsters! Hope you all have had a wonderful summer! BJ


----------

